# Purple heart day



## squatting dog (Aug 7, 2022)

Bless the warriors.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes.

I have my father's.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)

Aug. 7 is Purple Heart Day – a day to honor American service members killed or wounded in service.

The Purple Heart award was created in 1782 by George Washington. It stands as the oldest military decoration that continues to be awarded. today.


----------



## feywon (Aug 7, 2022)

While we're talkin about this, several years ago i saw signs on a NM highway we take to visit family in AZ saying it was 'Purple Heart Trail', while i figured it was another way to honor recipients of that medal i searched for info on the web first chance i had.

Each state designates their own highways and sites as part of the program.  Here's link to info.

https://www.purpleheart.org


----------



## Been There (Aug 8, 2022)

To all Purple Heart medal recipients, you have my utmost respect. Thank you for your service.


----------



## john19485 (Sep 4, 2022)

thanks all my fellow veterans


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 5, 2022)

Every person that endured war deserve this. They will carry the emotional scars of that experience, always. Those that were wounded deserve far more than a medal. Most will live with this always. My father was shot in the head at the "Battle of the Bulge" and suffered until the day he died many years later. All out for our troops, they deserve more than what is done today. Sorry, it pisses me off.


----------



## john19485 (Sep 5, 2022)

V.A. medical was a long running joke to me, Never helped this Vet one bit, they just about killed me, then the ones try to put you down by saying how good the medical care they received was , to try, and drown the Veterans that are receiving bad care.
V.A. Education for me was another night mare, when I was going to College the V.A. would pay me one month then send me a bill the next month, ended up paying it all myself. Don't anyone ever tell me they change a thing, they just cover it up better, and keep on screwing the Veterans, The V.A. Hospital is one big money pit that each and every administration uses to make money for their friends so when they get out of office , there will be pay back.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 5, 2022)

john19485 said:


> V.A. medical was a long running joke to me, Never helped this Vet one bit, they just about killed me, then the ones try to put you down by saying how good the medical care they received was , to try, and drown the Veterans that are receiving bad care.
> V.A. Education for me was another night mare, when I was going to College the V.A. would pay me one month then send me a bill the next month, ended up paying it all myself. Don't anyone ever tell me they change a thing, they just cover it up better, and keep on screwing the Veterans, The V.A. Hospital is one big money pit that each and every administration uses to make money for their friends so when they get out of office , there will be pay back.


I am so sorry, John, about the way you were treated. 
Respect and gratitude is what you deserve and so much more…..along with all Veterans and Military.
Thank you for your service.


----------



## Been There (Sep 6, 2022)

john19485 said:


> V.A. medical was a long running joke to me, Never helped this Vet one bit, they just about killed me, then the ones try to put you down by saying how good the medical care they received was , to try, and drown the Veterans that are receiving bad care.
> V.A. Education for me was another night mare, when I was going to College the V.A. would pay me one month then send me a bill the next month, ended up paying it all myself. Don't anyone ever tell me they change a thing, they just cover it up better, and keep on screwing the Veterans, The V.A. Hospital is one big money pit that each and every administration uses to make money for their friends so when they get out of office , there will be pay back.


You probably do have a complaint, so I can't get involved in it because I don't understand or know anything about your situation. But I do know of some men the the VA has been and was helped and they are grateful for what was done for them. I, myself, have chosen not to use the VA even though I am a 35 year Veteran. I use their services for the common things like the vaccines, yearly checkups, etc. However, if I would ever need open heart surgery or some other serious operation, I would find a doctor in a practice open to the public. I am sure that the VA does have some good surgeons, but I don't think that's the case in all areas. It's probably the same in public practice also. There's the good and the not-so good. My Gramps had shrapnel stuck in his neck for nearly 25 years and it finally started to become infected to the point where Sepsis had set in and almost killed him. He was in hospital (*NOT* a VA hospital) for many weeks getting antibiotics.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2022)

Been There said:


> You probably do have a complaint, so I can't get involved in it because I don't understand or know anything about your situation. But I do know of some men the the VA has been and was helped and they are grateful for what was done for them. I, myself, have chosen not to use the VA even though I am a 35 year Veteran. I use their services for the common things like the vaccines, yearly checkups, etc. However, if I would ever need open heart surgery or some other serious operation, I would find a doctor in a practice open to the public. I am sure that the VA does have some good surgeons, but I don't think that's the case in all areas. It's probably the same in public practice also. There's the good and the not-so good. My Gramps had shrapnel stuck in his neck for nearly 25 years and it finally started to become infected to the point where Sepsis had set in and almost killed him. He was in hospital (*NOT* a VA hospital) for many weeks getting antibiotics.


Thank you for your service, Been There.


----------



## john19485 (Sep 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Thank you for your service, Been There.


I know just a little bit of what I'm talking about , will never set foot in a V.A. Hospital again, helped Veterans all my life, I'm a 100% service connected Combat Veteran, no I don't need to be tortured by the so called( and I hate for them to be able to use this name) V.A. Hospital again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2022)

It makes me sad when I see Purple Hearts or other military medals and ribbons for sale at the Sunday morning flea market.


----------



## john19485 (Sep 6, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> It makes me sad when I see Purple Hearts or other military medals and ribbons for sale at the Sunday morning flea market.


Yes, there is not many of us left, I was with my friend , he had been badly wounded , and was retired out before I was, I met him when I moved out to a small town in northern Georgia, I started working with the DAV. , we were both combat wounded Veterans , at the time I was 32 , he was 34, after about six months of knowing him, he was on his death bed, he had two young children , and a young wife, I set beside his bed, we talked, and he asked me to always do what I could for the combat wounded, that is why I am such a strong supporter of the combat wounded.


----------

